# You WONT Believe THIS!!!!!



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 26, 2012)

I would NOT have believed it if I hadnt seen it with my own eyes!

So, we have a Boston Terrier dog, named Bizzy. Bizzy is a little over a year old, never been bred and so has never had puppies.

Now we also have a week old lamb we are bottle feeding (a boy). (bummer ram out of triplets from a friend who breeds sheep)

Bizzy likes to chase the lamb-( J.T. is his name,) and she will sniff his rear and follow him around. We were worried Bizzy was being aggressive and might hurt him. She would chase him alot if we didnt watch her closely and stop her.

But today..... J.T. started sniffing her underside, nursing on her kneecaps, etc, and Bizzy just stood there with the funniest look on her face, frozen like a statue, like she was just dumbfounded!

THEN, JT found Bizzys' nipples and went to town trying to nurse! And BIZZY LET HIM!!! Bizzy even lifted her leg so he could get better access!! Of course, she has no milk (Im guessing dog milk wouldnt be good for a lamb anyways),but.... Bizzys mom actually produced milk BEFORE she ever had puppies for a puppy that was weaning that we bought as a stud. But Bizzy keeps letting him do it, more than once today this has happened, its the funniest thing ever to see a lamb full on nursing on a little dog!


So, now we have a bottle fed lamb that thinks it should live in the house and nurse off a dog who has never had puppies or made milk!

If I can get the pictures and video off my daughters Iphone and onto my computer, I will definately be posting them! They are TOO funny!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 31, 2012)

Now that is a stitch!  My bottle baby lamb THINKS she is a dog, because she hangs out with my 2 doggies, but she hasn't tried to nurse on them, lol.

Please post pics, that will be a total laugh.


----------



## Southdown (Apr 1, 2012)

So cute.  I want to see pictures.  You should try to video tape it.  Maybe the dog and lamb will grow up to be buddies.  That is awesome!  Maybe the dog will be a good guardian for the lamb if she takes ownership of it.


----------

